# Weight Loss [Car Diet]



## toddnissan (Oct 12, 2011)

Well im trying to put my car on a bit of a diet. I know theres only so much to lose but heres what i have so far.

Removed all random plastic crap on interior-
Wooden board in trunk-
Center console inside-
Replaced all bolts and screws in car [every single one] to aluminum
Took off hub caps-

Is there anything else free that you have yanked off? I do care slightly about my car not being gutted so i just wanna stop once its getting pretty close lol. I know about most of the other replaceable parts i plan to get 

CF trunk/hood
AL Heat shield, tire bolts, exhaust kit

any other lightweight parts you know of also would be appreciated to pass the knowledge


----------



## toddnissan (Oct 12, 2011)

well i kind of answered my own question last night when i was going through the car. I removed the backseat seat belt plastic holds, all the bolts from each cup holder and in the glove box [i could of removed the cup holders and glove boxs but opt'ed not to]. 

anyone with a 99 altima have you noticed how dang heavy the hood is? i cant wait to get some CF instead of that meaty thing lol:idhitit:


----------

